# Bargain : Direct Line



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

25 years old
5 years NCB
No claims, convictions etc..
They only ask for a tracker to be fitted
Left on the street at night.

(Oh and I live on the Isle of Wight)

R33 GTR Fully Comp £825.

The most expensive I can make it is £1005 if I have no excess, protect the no claims, have legal protection and require a hire car.









:smokin:


----------



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

hmmm, interesting, i'm 25, 4 yrs no claims (5 imminent and i based my quote on that) etc etc same as you, car to be garaged, but i live in london and direct line quoted me £1300 for an r33 gtr. doh!

london is waaay to expensive...


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

my postcode is po39 0hy

try sticking that in and see what happens


----------



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks, i'll give that a go!


----------

